# down with groomers!



## usviteacher (Feb 8, 2010)

:sorry: - comforting you in your corner


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I don't think it's about "GROOMERS" lumped into one at all. I think it is more about the customers bad experience that they entrusted their dogs and that the groomer they chose sucked. I would not take it personally.

People are sharing their experiences - it's not a groomer bashing at all. I dont think so anyway. Regardless of how much a groomer might care - if the customer is not satisfied and on top of it- its their fur babies that the customer loves and wanted a great result and did not get it. Thats very upsetting. :scared: 

By sharing the experience here, great groomers who are confident give advice and teach us inexperienced people (ME) how to ask the right questions, what to look for in a groomer, what to buy, the list is endless.

I personally admire groomers, good ones  because it is a helluva job and right now I am still on a search for a good groomer.........and honestly after the threads here, it might take me a while because I am a little freaked at some of the horror stories........so my spoos will be in amateur cuts until I find the right one. CHILL - it's not about steriotyping anyone on this forum, or I am blind and cannot see......it's the same with breeders, look at all the horror stories that are shared....you can't take it personally.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

You have to understand this is a pet owners forum. If you go to a groomer's forum, there is post after post about how idiotic and dilusional anyone who tries to groom their dog at home is. I could complain about it, but I understand it's a forum for professional groomers. There are great groomers out there but I don't think they are that common. 

For the record I don't think there is groomer bashing here. People have commented on costs and yes individual groomers are criticized when there is a reason. I don't think that's the same as bashing groomers in general.


----------



## usviteacher (Feb 8, 2010)

yeah - my sweet boy was a victim of a hack job. After posting on the board here - i learned the questions to ask the next groomer etc. I'm armed with a list of them!

he now has a matching hacked off top knot (first groomer) to match his chicken nugget tail (thanks to breeder or vet) 

okay now i'm venting :doh:

thanks to all of you on this board for providing your insight


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

To quote cbrand, "I don't know what you want us to say to you." I don't understand the point of this thread. Like others have said if you have a negative experience you seek out other people to share that experience with to get the "it's going to be okay" pats on the back. It's not like everyone really thinks every single groomer is just awful but it's a business and it's going to get critiques from clients. In this day and age, everything that makes money is going to get some form of critique on the internet and especially if the business has made a mistake.


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

The reason we all joined this forum is because we love this breed, however, groomers do come under fire where breeds like the poodle are concerned. It's just that it's hard to hear over and over. Those of us that are good groomers do it because we love dogs. We do have to charge the prices we charge because of the work we have to put into it. We care about the dogs and about your experiences with our trade. It is hard to listen and not be able to do anything other than give advice to those who choose to groom their own. I understand where Cameo was coming from. It's not fun to be a groomer and read about all the bad experiences.


----------



## nab (Sep 25, 2009)

Who's putting down groomers?? We're just trying to find what's best for our dogs and compare notes.

HOw many posts have you read where people post pictures and brag about how beautiful their dog is aft it's been groomed??

Being a new poodle owner, I've found the whole grooming thing to be a ton of fun. What other breed do you have such a wide range of choices when it comes to hair styles? You bring your dog to the groomers, and bring back a stranger that barely resembles the dog you dropped off.....what fun!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Wow:doh:


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Olie said:


> _I personally admire groomers, good ones  because it is a helluva job_ and right now I am still on a search for a good groomer.........*and honestly after the threads here, it might take me a while because I am a little freaked at some of the horror stories*........so my spoos will be in amateur cuts until I find the right one. CHILL - it's not about steriotyping anyone on this forum, or I am blind and cannot see......it's the same with breeders, look at all the horror stories that are shared....you can't take it personally.


Yes it is and thank you! 

The bolded part of your quote is part of what I'm talking about. So many people are telling their HORROR stories and being told to just "buy the stuff and do your own grooming" that it really gives the impression there are no good groomers. 

I am very confident in my skills and realize I'm not a GREAT groomer (good, but not great), but I do go to seminars, take continuing education classes, and try to buy the best I can afford when it comes to tools, equipment, and products in order to best serve my clients. I am a member of several groomer forums and yes, there are groomers that vent about their clients yadda yadda yadda. I don't play into that either because my clients are my life blood and while I have a few that can be a challenge, each and every one of them deserves 150% when they are paying for my services and I think it's wrong to go onto a public forum and berate them. It does show a bit as unprofessional IMHO to behave in that manner and if I was a prospective client, it would probably make me think twice about going to someone like that. 

Also, I can SOOOOOO see where you all are coming from and can't blame any one for being upset if your "baby" was hacked up, cut, or weren't groomed to the best of the groomers ability. BUT (and I mean no disrespect), there can be extenuating circumstances in some cases and it's very important to communicate with your/the groomer when there is something not right about a service you received. You just never know WHY, if you don't ask and at least give the groomer an opportunity to explain or inform. Another point I'd like to make here is, we learn by our mistakes and if we are not aware we are making any, then there is no chance to learn. Your feed back should be very important to a professional groomer, as it enables us to provide you with the service you deserve and the grooming you want. Be specific about what you like and what you don't! Understand there are times when things are beyond our control (like excessive mats, behavior problems, etc) and we can only do so much (we are only groomers). We (groomers) work with moving targets, sharp instruments, and high demands, all of which can make for a very stressful environment, but it really makes it so much easier to have pet guardians that are understanding and willing to work WITH us to make the grooming experience as low stress for ALL of us as possible 

I appreciate each and every one of you that are sharing your stories and hope that we can hear some of your groomer SUCCESS stories as well.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Cameo said:


> UGH hwell:
> 
> I read thru all of these topic's and can't believe the amount of groomer bashing that goes on. Granted, there are some groomers out there that should be working at Walmart (no offense to anyone that works there) instead of grooming, but geesh y'all, give the rest of us a break!!!
> 
> ...


None of our comments are meant to hurt or offend, just educate. I was a professional groomer for years, and still do my own and the occaissional others, and I really cannot believe the quality of late. I pointed out in another thread that after four attempts at four different groomers, and repair jobs right after by me, three hours away, my sister's family FINALLY have found a good groomer in their area. They are out there, you just have to look for them, and unfortunately you basically have to have your dog hacked and wrecked to know someone is not good. It is not like buying a car...a Ford is a Ford, and a Lexus is a Lexus. If you pay too much, shame on you. When you take you beloved pet to someone to give it a great groom, and pay through the nose for it, and it comes out looking worse than when you left it, I think one has a right to complain. But, you live and learrn and do not go back to the ones who claim they know all and put you in a position where it takes six months to get a decent top knot again.

Nobody is pointing a finger at you. This is a good place to learn what to look for, what to ask, where to get more info...on groomers, breeders, handlers, equipment..,.all things Poodle.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't think us groomers are that bad! I just think a few of the members here have gotten VERY unlucky!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't feel its groomer bashing...but I have to admit, I go to grooming shows and I meet groomers all the time who ask the dumbest questions and they claim they've owner their own shop for 20 years. I want to bash my forehead and say "I pitty the poor dogs who go to you!"

BUT if you think poodle grooming is an art and hard to find a good one, OMG you should see what its like trying to find an EXPERT CAT groomer. My daughter is a CFMG (certified feline master groomer) The nightmare horror stories she sees and hears would curl you hair. Almost every client that finds her gives her huge tips because they are so glad they found an expert the can trust. So don't forget, if you have a great groomer...tell them how much you appreciate their fine job....tips are hugely appreciated.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

partial2poodles said:


> I don't feel its groomer bashing...but I have to admit, I go to grooming shows and I meet groomers all the time who ask the dumbest questions and they claim they've owner their own shop for 20 years. I want to bash my forehead and say "I pitty the poor dogs who go to you!"
> 
> BUT if you think poodle grooming is an art and hard to find a good one, OMG you should see what its like trying to find an EXPERT CAT groomer. My daughter is a CFMG (certified feline master groomer) The nightmare horror stories she sees and hears would curl you hair. Almost every client that finds her gives her huge tips because they are so glad they found an expert the can trust. So don't forget, if you have a great groomer...tell them how much you appreciate their fine job....tips are hugely appreciated.


Partial, at least they are going to seminars!!! Kinda makes you wonder how they've been getting along all those years, lol.

Cat groomers are one in a MILLION!! I don't do cats, cause I like my hands, fingers, and face INTACT, hehe. I'll leave them to the cat PRO'S


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I've said it before and I will again. I WISH some of the groomers that are on this forum lived near me!! I would be at your tables in a heartbeat, and I do appreciate the groomers that support my home cuts I have done as well suggestions and creative ideas and so on......


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

> So many people are telling their HORROR stories and being told to just *"buy the stuff and do your own grooming"* that it really gives the impression there are no good groomers.


This statement makes me cringe every time. Its not that simple  As you can see not even people who claim to be groomers can "buy the stuff and do it".

You live and learn with choosing a groomer, I have many people who went to the shop that can afford the fancy advertising and when they hacked up their dog they found me after asking around. It seams like now a days every schmo with set of clippers are opening up shop and calling them selves groomers. Its not like a hair salon there are no dog grooming state boards that you are required to pass.

I'm not bothered by "groomer bashing" because I know how hard it is to groom well that when the people who "buy the stuff and do your own grooming" come crying when they have a bald hacked up dog who needs a fix up my job will be there in the morning. 

Choosing a groomer is like choosing a breeder not all of them know what they are doing but when you find a great one stick with them.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

IMO there is absolutely NO 'groomer bashing' or 'down with groomers' talk on this forum. I'm surprised really by how very very little groomer bashing there is actually!

Now, there is CERTAINLY individual bashing, and "down with XXX groomer" talk, but it has NEVER been generalised to mean all groomers! Generally in any 'omg, bad groomer' threads there are any number of stories about people who had terrible groomers, but have now found a great one, as well as suggestions to go BACK and talk to the groomer about something, or more suggestions on what to be looking for next time when tryign to find a good groomer. There has never _ever_ been the suggestion that all groomers charge too much and are bad.

Generally the suggestions to learn to home groom are from those who have run out of many options for finding a decent groomer they can get to and/or afford; NOT because it is deemed most groomers are crap therefore you should only do it at home! But for people who live out of the way, or only have a few local groomers, or simply can't afford the high level of grooming that poodles require (heck, if I didn't groom, I couldn't afford to pay for it either!) then SURE home grooming is a great idea!

For those who have had minor problems it's generally suggested to go back to the groomer and talk to them, or suggestions are offered in finding a new groomer.

No groomer bashing happens on here, not nearly as much as the client bashing as goes on on the grooming forums anyway! haha!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I posted a thread about what I thought was a bad groom of my three poodles (and it was) as well as some serious bruising that Sport had I thought at the time it was the result of bad grooming. But many of you suggested that it sure looked like something much more serious and unfortunately you were right. The thread started out with me being quite upset with my groomer and ended up with finding out that Sport had serious health issues that had nothing to do with the grooming he had received. 

The value of this forum is that we can share information with each other and hopefully learn from each other's experiences. Ok sometimes we get upset and aren't as tactful as we should be. Certainly I know there are some amazing groomers out there and I totally admire their work. Unfortunately as with any industry there are some really lousy ones as well. Sometimes a really good groomer gives a dog a really bad haircut. I've got to say though this forum has also shown me many other clips that I wasn't aware of and handed out some amazing advise. 

To the many wonderful groomers out there I think that at least one of you should just pack up shop and move closer to me. Trust me I'd be there like a shot.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Purple Poodle said:


> This statement makes me cringe every time. Its not that simple  As you can see not even people who claim to be groomers can "buy the stuff and do it".
> 
> You live and learn with choosing a groomer, I have many people who went to the shop that can afford the fancy advertising and when they hacked up their dog they found me after asking around. It seams like now a days every schmo with set of clippers are opening up shop and calling them selves groomers. Its not like a hair salon there are no dog grooming state boards that you are required to pass.
> 
> ...


That disdain for those who try to do it themselves is what bothers me. Everyone starts somewhere. If someone is dedicated, there is no reason that can't groom their dog just as well if not better than a pro. Vacheron and Kpoos come to mind. Vacheron's show boy looks amazing and Kpoos first ever attempt at a Continental trim was awesome. I've seen many much worse clips posted by professionals on the groomer's forums. 



flyingduster said:


> IMO there is absolutely NO 'groomer bashing' or 'down with groomers' talk on this forum. I'm surprised really by how very very little groomer bashing there is actually!
> 
> Now, there is CERTAINLY individual bashing, and "down with XXX groomer" talk, but it has NEVER been generalised to mean all groomers! Generally in any 'omg, bad groomer' threads there are any number of stories about people who had terrible groomers, but have now found a great one, as well as suggestions to go BACK and talk to the groomer about something, or more suggestions on what to be looking for next time when tryign to find a good groomer. There has never _ever_ been the suggestion that all groomers charge too much and are bad.
> 
> ...


Flyingduster you rule and it's great to hear that from a long time member and extremely talented groomer! Not only are you talented but you love dogs and never talk down to anyone. If we all had groomers like you nearby a lot fewer of us would groom ourselves. :rock:


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I don't think that it is all groomer bashing. Many of the groomers that were complained about did a really bad job of the owners' dogs. And many of those were backed up with pictures to prove it. Bad grooms do happen. But certainly not all grooms or groomers.

I wish i had the choice of seeking out a groomer who would do the Continental on my two dogs. There isn't a one anywhere within a reasonable distance who will even do that clip on a poodle. I HAVE to do my own and it isn't always pretty. 
_


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I don't think I've ever bashed any groomer on this forum either - and I am one of those who has "bought the stuff and plan to do a lot of it myself" kind of owner - but not because I *can't* find a good groomer, it's because I WANT to learn to do a lot of it myself... I will patronize professional groomers when I need to, but I want to be able to keep Lucy maintained in between pro grooms... and I have to say I really do enjoy it and it helps me create a better relationship with my dog... I have no intention of "hacking my dog bald" and the tasks I've done with her up until now have been very simple - FFT...

As offended as some groomers may be by what they construe as "bashing" it is probably equal to the offense I take as a DIY home groomer to some of the comments on this thread... but the way I look at it, Lucy's my dog and I can pretty much do what I want to with her!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Flyingduster has been there for me with many of my questions and she has never not one single time talked down to me as a new home groomer. I appreciate that because I discovered a skill in me that I never knew I had until I started grooming my own dog. I started because I thought it would be fun and save me money and I've never once gotten my dog groomed in the way that I've groomed him myself. 

I have to say though that I'm about done with people coming down on people that groom from home. Not everyone has the accessibility to grooming schools or mentors. Some of us learn through trial and error, books, and dvds and you know what, there is nothing wrong with it and there is nothing wrong with our grooming either.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I've learned through this forum. Bathe, blow out, clip, and shave; post pics and ask questions. I've had a lot of responses on how to improve what I did and some have even taken the time to put one of my photos into Photoshop and 'fix' it so that I could see what they were talking about!! These people have been an invaluable aid to me. :hail: Thank you all!
_


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

_"Another point I'd like to make here is, we learn by our mistakes and if we are not aware we are making any, then there is no chance to learn."_

I am sorry, but I would expect that groomer learned his/her skills at the grooming school and is not "learning" on MY dog for a FEE LMAO

It is a SERVICE profession - so costumers expect certain level of performance when they bring the dog in. 

I do not go to my hairstylist second time so she can "learn" from her mistakes and we can discuss how she can do it better LMAO.

Most people can learn basic grooming skills and do pretty good job at home - I saw many !

I never got impression that anybody here bashed "all groomers" - they complained about a job done horribly wrong with particular individual groomer.

Actually , when we see a photo of a spoo groomed to perfection like Flyingduster's or Roxy's sister - we all "pee our pants" out of admiration LOL


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

I love my groomer . Like hairstylists, there are many (many!!) bad groomers out there. Or perhaps they are just bad with grooming Poodles. Been there, done that. Makes me LOVE and APPRECIATE my groomer that much more. Dare she ever move I plan to stalk her and move too LOL.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Cameo said:


> There are a BUNCH of groomers that do a great job, love what they do, and care about your pets.


I love Bella's Groomer. And so does Bella. I guess I just don't have that much to say about it, but yes there are great ones! It does take a long time, she's a big poodle, it's going to. They give her breaks to rest if she's getting too tired. I don't know about cost variances but I think it costs what it should cost and what we knew it would. They don't put my baby in a cage, they love it when she bear hugs and licks them to pieces (eewww) and give her duck jerky. She LOVES going there. I love that everytime I take her she's super excited and loves it, that speaks volumes to me. I am sorry we haven't had a "groomer love" thread. Next time she gets clipped (and has the awful shave job the vet did on her leg neatened up) I am going to start one.  I am so happy to have found such a great place to take good care of our fluffy girl. 

I'm sorry it hurts to read some of the threads, I do agree that I like to see mistakes others have made (meaning other owners have made either in choice of or communication with their groomer). As a new poodle owner this information is helpful to me.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> _"Another point I'd like to make here is, we learn by our mistakes and if we are not aware we are making any, then there is no chance to learn."_
> 
> I am sorry, but I would expect that groomer learned his/her skills at the grooming school and is not "learning" on MY dog for a FEE LMAO
> 
> ...


Ok, I will back up Cameo here; Yes we are trained, yes we are reasonable groomers, but omg, YES we still make mistakes!!!! We are HUMAN just like anyone else. Of course we don't ever intend to make mistakes, and I'm not talking about mistakes like totally hacking up your dog or injuring it (though injuries can and do happen to the best of us!) but trimming a topknot shorter than the owner wanted is a mistake, and unless the owner SAYS something to the groomer, we may have NO idea it was a mistake! The owner never returns back to us, and we wonder what we did wrong, the dog was groomed perfectly fine otherwise, the topknot was nicely shaped, but we hadn't communicated enough to realise initially that they wanted a much longer topknot (or whatever) and so we made a mistake. Perhaps enough to send the client away from our doors, never to be seen again! 

If we are not aware of our mistakes, no matter how minor or major, then we can't fix it. Come back to us and say 'hey, I wasn't happy...' and any good groomer should be more than willing to work WITH you and improve the situation. If we're not told we'll never know!


Ok, now hacking the dog, an overall untidy groom etc, I can understand not wanting to even go there with the groomer, but please do NOT assume that because we are professionals and trained, that we cannot sometimes make a mistake too....


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> Ok, now hacking the dog, an overall untidy groom etc, I can understand not wanting to even go there with the groomer, but please do NOT assume that because we are professionals and trained, that we cannot sometimes make a mistake too....


Well LOL- OF COURSE I was talking about this scenario ! If there was a small misunderstanding I would say it immediately since perhaps it could have been corrected on the spot or one of the next days. I thought it was assumed that small "mistakes" do not count for this discussion . Who would get all worked up about small "something" LOL 

All people who were "crying" here had their poodles made look ridiculous or were even injured :smow:

Also - if I was a groomer - I would ask my client after the grooming how he/she liked it ! I think that way a groomer would never be confused of "what went wrong" :rolffleyes:


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> *Also - if I was a groomer - I would ask my client after the grooming how he/she liked it ! I think that way a groomer would never be confused of "what went wrong"* :rolffleyes:


A Lot of times clients will not tell you if they don't like it- they just don't come back, or they request that you don't groom their dog again. 

Of course all groomers make mistakes, HUMANS make mistakes. Cashiers give the wrong change, food service personel get orders wrong, heck, I have gone through 10 different hairstylists and just gave up LOL. 

one time I had a brown cockerspaniel in for a groom. The dog had about 6 inches of hair all over its body, and the owner requested her "summer cut" which was a 7 all over. well this dog was sunbleached and so she looked almost tan on the tips of her hair, but at the roots it was dark brown. I shaved the dog, and made her look pretty all that jazz. 

When the owner came to pick up I brought the dog up and she yelled, "thats not my dog!!! " we assured her it was, but she didnt believe us, because the dog was now a different color :wacko: we had to explain about the sunbleaching. 


while I like feedback, It hurts my feelings when a customer is downright rude to me. I had another lady come in with a shih-tzu in full coat, it was matted tot he skin. She wanted him brushed out, but it was impossible and he had to be shaved. She was told this and agreed. the dog got a #7 with a teddybear head and full tail. When I brought the dog up (who was adorable, and Im not just saying that) She just kept saying to the dog "Ohhhhh you look so stupid" 
I wanted to smack her and say, "well, next time you go to Europe for 2 months don't leave your dog without telling someone to brush it" 

Groomers walk a fine line between pissing clients off and educating them. 

now a hackjob, well yeah I'd be angry too, and I would refuse to pay for more than a bath.


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

I personally have seen a few that I think heck I could do better then that myself with my limited experience and equipment.
I have always suggested calling back and saying you are upset with the groom and give them the option of fixing it or redoing it in a few weeks time.

My daughter does groom though doesn't do my dogs I usually do. She did just do Casey as I don't have a place to bath right now.

I also think it is personal preferences I made it clear to her DO NOT make that line in the ears to top knot line. Reminded her a hundred times LOL 

If I had a groomer do this when I asked not to I would think it was a bad groomer.
If I was to use a groomer I would take pics of what I like as well as what I hate.

Had a funny problem just Tuesday I clipped Mandy roughly and then drove 25 min to bath your own place CLOSED ahh now what half clipped dirty dog. Stopped at petsmart and they fit her in blow dryed her out nice and I said I will finish the groom at home. For 31 bucks canadian she was so cute and fluffy Loved it.
I think I might even use this service again as bath your own is 20 and for 10 more she looks great with someone who knows how to dry straight.

My suggestion is to always call back after a bad groom and say why your not happy if no offer to fix or unalble to fix BASH AWAY


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> Who would get all worked up about small "something" LOL


Ohh, you'd be surprised about the number of people who do get worked up over something small!!! Of course those people I'm probably better off without, but you hear the stories come back later, and they're always exagerated and make me out to be a terrible groomer.... :smow:




wishpoo said:


> Also - if I was a groomer - I would ask my client after the grooming how he/she liked it ! I think that way a groomer would never be confused of "what went wrong" :rolffleyes:


as a groomer I also try to get an in depth answer on 'what do you want done' initially too, but it doesn't mean we get the same result as the owner wanted, nor does it mean the owner will say a WORD when I ask them if they liked it. Instead I usually add (a number of times) that "if there is anything you don't like about the groom this time, I have it written down in the computer database what I did, so you can just come in next time and tell me what needs to be done differently; it can be a work-in-progress initially while we get to know each other!" So far THAT method has worked well, but asking them how they like it doesn't work; I know I am NOT a confrontational person, so telling someone I don't like what they did isn't easy for me, even if they ask me directly! lol.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I think people took what I said the wrong way.

I think its great if you want to learn to groom your own dog, its why I became a groomer, I enjoy doing it! But just because you get a bad groom does not mean you should buy the stuff at do it yourself. If you _want_ to sure go for it but it seams like that's the automatic option/only suggestion for Standard owners.

Grooming is not easy and it irks me when people say oh "just do it yourself" and then when they do and its 1000x harder then they expected or were told I get to try and fix what they messed up. I have had a few of those this past month :rolffleyes:

There are tons of awesome groomers who don't work on other peoples dogs, quite a few of them on here but not everyone can do it or should do it.

Oh and I agree that the majority of people who are dissatisfied with their groom wont tell the groomer. I always ask if they like it and if there is anything they don't. I have only had a handful of people not return and not one said they disliked the groom when the dog was picked up.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I agree with the part about BASH AWAY. If the groomer doesn't offer to do anything to rectify it, they deserve it. I had a guy tell me he LOVED the way I did his pelted maltese....yes it was shaved down. He AGREED that it was necessary. He said he would try to take better care of it so it never got that way again. He goes out to the car. In the car are 3 other people. I look out the glass door and I see them all inspecting the pup, turning it and holding it and looking at everything.....they sit there for 5 minutes, then drive away. (I KNEW the family was nit-picking it apart.) Next day the guy comes in...he was irrate and cussing that I was an idiot, blah blah blah. I was very calm and asked him "How can I make it better, SIR?" He was still screaming about the ears and I again asked it, if there were one thing you'd like me to do for you, just tell me. He STILL kept ranting. No matter what I said, he was not listening...he was intent on telling me how retarded and ignorant I was and he told me I better not get an attitude with him. FINALLY, I put it plain as day...DO YOU WANT A REFUND IN CASH? He grabbed the money, said he would tell everyone about me and he was going to bring me down and ruin me.....and then he slammed the door. WHEW!

Next day I get a call from a client who said, I heard you had a little run-in with my A$$-hole nephew. He thinks he knows everything and is always threatening everyone from his cleaning lady to the dry cleaners. He said don't worry about anything....I tell everyone how great you are.

So there. One person would highly recommend me, and another would never recommend me. It depends on the dogs behavior, the condition of the coat, and if the owner has realistic expectations of what the groom will look like when they come to pick the dog up. But I know from experience, you can ask all you want....Is it what you wanted? Do you like the tail that way? Is the length on the body what you envisioned? I honestly don't know what to believe....I guess if they tip, they love it. who knows! I try my best.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> Ohh, you'd be surprised about the number of people who do get worked up over something small!!! Of course those people I'm probably better off without, but you hear the stories come back later, and they're always exagerated and make me out to be a terrible groomer.... [QUOTE/]
> 
> I have to agree - I always make mistake expecting other people to behave as I do and that is silly - I am sure that there are costumers that behave in a rude and impossible way and make complaints about "wrong shade of pink dots in a bow" LMAO :wacko: !!! It is NOT an easy job to work in any kind of business that deals with people directly offering any kind of service !
> 
> ...


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> PS: BTW Yesterday I saw a dog in PetsMART really rough-handled by a groomer : ((( - should I report it to somebody or should look "the other way" : (((


What would you want someone to do if they saw a groomer mishandling YOUR dog??? If a saw a blatant mistreatment, I wouldn't hesitate to report it... that being said, there are dogs who need "firm" handling in order to keep themselves and the groomers safe - Where I make the distinction is the attitude of the person handling the dog - are they calm and firm, or are they frustrated, angry and rough?? If it's the latter, then the manager will hear about it!! Good luck with your decision!!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Wishpoo that's a dirty little secret in the grooming industry. There are groomers of all types (high end, low end, mobile, show, etc) who handle dogs roughly or even abusively. Many groomers won't speak up b/c they don't want to get involved, it's their word against the abuser's or they do bring it up "the boss" won't do anything w/o proof. The fact is, you don't know what happens when you aren't there. It's not like the dog is going to tell you about it. I would never leave Bailey w/ a groomer for that exact reason. He was fear aggressive and had separation anxiety when I got him and a rough groomer would've set him back horribly. IMO dogs w/ issues, like Bailey, are more likely to be abused anyway. That's not to say that I won't have my Spoo professionally groomed, I'll just be careful about it.

I don't think the token answer *here* is if you don't like your groom, DIY. I think that happens when the groom is just awful, there aren't many groomers in a member's area and/or when people have repeated problems w/ groomers. The post I've seen *here* about specific bad grooms were not about miscommunication or a matter of taste, they were flat out unprofessional and bad grooms. Any groomer who would charge for that should be ashamed of themselves and they should know exactly why the client didn't return. I even have a sneaking suspicion that a few of them did it intentionally b/c they don't want the client to return. It's not one little thing either; it's keeping a dog for hours, not calling to say it's taking longer than you said it would, not answering the phone, not properly brushing, bathing and drying the dog, giving a bad cut and then charging full price for it. I would have no problem telling a groomer to take the ears a bit shorter or leave them longer than last time, but what do you say when you dog is completly uneven and doesn't even looked brushed out? If a groomer does such a bad job the first time, why give them a second chance? If they can do better then why wouldn't they do it the first time?

I can just imagine what groomers have to put up w/. I have a relative that grooms and hear some the nutjob advice on other breed forums. (If you want to know what real groomer bashing is, check out spoiledmaltese.com.) This forum isn't like that at all IMO.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I am going to have to agree with Flyingduster my sister tells me stories all of the time about how crazy the owners are of these dogs. 

Either A) they don't know what the hell they want 
B) their dogs act Crazy and they expect you to do miracles 
with an untrain dog.
C) they bring you a hot mess of a dog with mats head to toe and 
they expect you not to shave the dog WTF :wacko: Then they get mad at you because you shaved it ( what the hell do you expect take care of your darn dogs coat and this wont happen) 

I heard just about every kind and type of story of how crazy some of these owners are ( I am not calling you guys crazy on here ) but you have to give these groomers a break ! Some people complain for stupid things. I have taken our little maltese mix to a bad groomer before and all we did was find another. Its not a big deal. 

I helped my sister bath dogs before and just to see some of these nit wits bring their dogs in made me glad I am not a groomer 

What is a big deal is this ( yes this $hit has happened to me ) 

I went to a stylist and she TOLD me she could relax my hair and get it healthy well my hair was all virgin and had no chemical process on it. I trusted her since she had a nice salon and license :rolffleyes: well lets just say my hair never got straight and my hair starting length was in the middle of my back and went to 4-5inches above my shoulder ! My hair just kept breaking off. 

The next Stylist did a good job on my hair with my braids and extensions. My hair grew a few inches since the first stylist messed me up. So i decided to try a relaxer again. Well lets just say stylist number two burnt my scalp with the relaxer and with a hot comb then sprayed a hair spray with ALCOHOL in it. I never went back to her after that. 

third stylist was good she did my extensions right but the day I asked for a closure to be installed there is where the problems started , she could not cut for crap either so if you wanted you hair in a style forget it because she could not cut right hwell: She was so excellent with pressing my hair and washing it ! I loved her for that.

She moved away so I had to find another stylist ! and the one I have now has been good so far but lets see what happens when I ask for something different I will cry if I find out she can't press or relax my hair right lol 

I don't say all hair stylist are bad I just say I have bad experiences with a few that I will never go back to. My old stylist are lucky I am not crazy because each session would probably end up in a fight. My friend at work told me what she did at a salon and i was LMAO and was shocked. this stylist told her she could do a hair style for her and when she was done it looked nothing like what my friend wanted. My friend cussed her out and told her she is not paying her for it. The stylist told her she tried her best to do the look she wanted. There are TOO many stylist that do this crap to their clients. Just be honest and say you can do that style ! its not that hard to say no , but people get greedy and want money ! so conflict soon follows !

Anyways i don't think anyone on her is bashing groomers , I just think people are ranting about their bad experiences, i do not see anything wrong with that at all.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Harley_chik said:


> Wishpoo *that's a dirty little secret in the grooming industry.* There are groomers of all types (high end, low end, mobile, show, etc) who handle dogs roughly or even abusively. Many groomers won't speak up b/c they don't want to get involved, it's their word against the abuser's or they do bring it up "the boss" won't do anything w/o proof. The fact is, you don't know what happens when you aren't there. It's not like the dog is going to tell you about it. I would never leave Bailey w/ a groomer for that exact reason. He was fear aggressive and had separation anxiety when I got him and a rough groomer would've set him back horribly. IMO dogs w/ issues, like Bailey, are more likely to be abused anyway. That's not to say that I won't have my Spoo professionally groomed, I'll just be careful about it.



This is the kind of thing that really gives groomers a bad name. Giving the impression that groomers have "dirty little secrets" makes us sound shady and while there may be SOME that handle dogs inappropriately, I don't think it's a fair statement to call it a "dirty little secret" of the grooming industry as a whole. It may have been true many, many years ago, before grooming schools and continuing education, but I don't think it's as prevalent today. 

I'm sorry your Bailey had issues and I agree that, perhaps it would take a special groomer to work with him, but I doubt he'd be "abused" because he was "fear aggressive", if anything, you would probably end up being told not to bring him back. Some groomers have taken a stance on working with aggressive dogs (be it fear aggression, territorial, etc) and refuse to do them.


It's very nice to hear everyones opinion on this thread and when I started it, I did feel a little put off by all the negative comments about groomers, but more than anything, I REALLY wanted to just give a groomers opinion and hopefully open the line's of communications a bit. I understand this is a poodle forum and as a S'poo guardian myself, it's nice to have a place to talk, vent, and rave about my dog(s), so thank you for allowing me the opportunity to do that here  I've meant NO disrespect to anyone and have appreciated EVERY single reply here. It's all been recorded into memory so that perhaps one day, if I need to refer to it to deal with a client, I may pull from the cobwebs of my brain.


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

Of course there are horrible groomers out there. Way, way too many horrible groomers! But you also can't take every horror story to heart. The most common one I hear is "that place is so awful, they SHAVED my dog!" but in the vast majority of those cases, a shavedown was necessary because the owner was only top brushing (or worse, not brushing at all!) their dog. 

It's also necessary to take behavior into account. 
I recently groomed a schnauzer puppy (six months old, first time groomed- yikes!!). He was completely crazy, as I expected. I spent a ton of time with him, acclimating him to the sound of clippers, convincing him one nail at a time that clipping nails is not deadly, and CAREFULLY setting a brand new pattern on perhaps the world's most wiggly dog. Lol. I was very careful to keep everything positive for him (which is a skill in and of itself, when the little guy was cheerfully demonstrating how sharp his little puppy teeth are) and teach him how he is expected to behave on my table. He was not flawlessly groomed when he went home, because I chose to teach him how to be groomed nicely in the future, rather than creating a grroming monster and forcing a perfect groom.
It would be my worst nightmare is that owner went home and posted on a forum about how her puppy could have looked so much better, his eyebrows weren't perfectly even, or there was sticky-outy hair between his toes. 
What I really want to say is that communication is vital, both from the client and the groomer. I told this client what I was doing for her dog, so she can understand that he might not look perfect for a few months, but he will be a great groom dog who is appreciated by his groomer, even if it isn't always me.

If owners and groomers would also speak openly and honestly to each other, there would be so much less animosity between the two.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

I helped my groomer with my foster George's first cut and even though it's not the greatest job, I have nothing but respect for what she was able to do. Sometimes owners really don't realize the difficulties their little darlings can present.

I recently bought some clippers (yea Craigslist!) and I have been experimenting. I still will be using a professional on a regular basis but there's no reason I can't have some fun and make it fun for my dogs. Already George is about ready for that face shave.

I realize that groomers need to make a living and I don't begrudge them the amount they have to charge for a large furry poodle. But I, like most of us, am living in hard times right now and if I can ease my costs by doing a little maintainence myself I would hope that the groomers would understand that too.

We do like to vent but I think most of us do appreciate our favorite groomers.


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

I've been on here with specific local groomer's complaints two or three times now... I came here to ask you groomers on here if I was wrong by feeling bothered by what happened to me and my experiences with Wrigley. I would say that I don't think I've ever lumped groomers as a whole, but I have said (and will stick by this) that good groomers in my area are VERY hard to find. I definitely will continue to seek out groomer counsel on here and tell of my experiences (which hopefully will be GOOD from now on since I've switched for the third time) because A) I respect some of the groomers on here that I've come to "know" (and will surely add to that list as I begin to know even more of you groomers on here) and B) because if I can save a pet owner some of the grief I've gone through - I'd gladly tell my story to help out.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

> This is the kind of thing that really gives groomers a bad name. Giving the impression that groomers have "dirty little secrets" makes us sound shady and while there may be SOME that handle dogs inappropriately, I don't think it's a fair statement to call it a "dirty little secret" of the grooming industry as a whole.


How can you say that and then follow it with this:


> It may have been true many, many years ago, before grooming schools and continuing education, but I don't think it's as prevalent today.[/QOUTE]
> 
> You are trying to minimize it and sweep it under the rug. It goes on more than you would like to think. And it happens b/c too many look the other way or don't take it seriously. It comes up every so often on the groomer's boards and many chime in w/ their own experiences of working w/ or even for abusive groomers. I have a relative that is a groomer. She had an abusive coworker and a boss that would do nothing despite numerous employee complaints. My relative moved on and as far as she knows the abusive groomer is still at the old shop. A member here posted about her own abusive coworker and the fact that her supervisor didn't take it seriously. She finally posted a video of the abuser on youtube and it finally got results. This was at chain store where all the groomers attend school btw. I never said it was all groomers or even the majority, just that it does happen. And it's the difficult, not neccessarily aggressive, dogs that set off the fuse on those people.
> 
> It also has nothing to do w/ school and/or licensing, you either have that mentality or you don't. You can accuse me of giving groomers a bad name, but you do the same w/ your comments about groomers that didn't go to school, don't support licensing and/or recommend human products.


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

To me the bottom line is the best you can do as an owner or groomer is open communication. Good or bad. Let them know. If you don't get the desired results move on. There are plenty of us out there as evident on this forum. Even with the best of efforts you will still never make everyone happy. Someone will not like the work you did no matter the circumstances. That's just people. Grooming, pet stores, vets all are a people business. We just choose these occupations because we love dogs. I try my best to let my clients know that I am willing to work with them on anything. I still get "My last groomer wouldn't listen when I tried to tell them." I may see them again I may not. But I know I have done my best for their pet. That's all I can do.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> How can you say that and then follow it with this:
> 
> 
> > It may have been true many, many years ago, before grooming schools and continuing education, but I don't think it's as prevalent today.[/QOUTE]
> ...


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Harley_chik said:


> How can you say that and then follow it with this:
> 
> 
> > It may have been true many, many years ago, before grooming schools and continuing education, but I don't think it's as prevalent today.[/QOUTE]
> ...


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

FFS,

I agree! How many times have we heard the line "your so lucky to be able to play with dogs all day"? OR have someone come in to apply for a job and they respond to the experience question with "no, but I love animals". 

This job is HARD WORK! I believe that some get into because they love animals, then reality sets in. In the cases that HC posted, the BOSS should step in and say, "I'm sorry, but I dont' think this job is for you" when they first notice (or become aware of) a problem. There is no excuse for a business owner/supervisor to allow such practices to continue.


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

A lot of groomers I have known have simply burned out, because it is such hard work. I know a groomer here who does 20 - 40 dogs a day. I've seen her appt. book. I'm sorry. There's no way. You can't do 40 dogs a day and do a good job and not burn out. That is one of my biggest fears, because every groomer I've worked with complains of this. That's why I run my shop the way I do. I don't care how good you are or how much you love it, if you work yourself half to death your going to get sick of any job. In 30 years I want to still feel lucky to get to do what I do.


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

Reesmom said:


> A lot of groomers I have known have simply burned out, because it is such hard work. I know a groomer here who does 20 - 40 dogs a day. I've seen her appt. book. I'm sorry. There's no way. You can do 40 dogs a day and do a good job and not burn out. That is one of my biggest fears, because every groomer I've worked with complains of this. That's why I run my shop the way I do. I don't care how good you are or how much you love it, if you work yourself half to death your going to get sick of any job. In 30 years I want to still feel lucky to get to do what I do.


amen to that! The shop where I currently work has recently been pushing me to groom more dogs-- well I have news for them. I don't believe in quantity over quality, and grooming is my life. I won't ruin it just to make a little more money. I'm already looking for another shop.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Cameo said:


> FFS,
> 
> I agree! How many times have we heard the line "your so lucky to be able to play with dogs all day"? OR have someone come in to apply for a job and they respond to the experience question with "no, but I love animals".
> 
> This job is HARD WORK! I believe that some get into because they love animals, then reality sets in. In the cases that HC posted, the BOSS should step in and say, "I'm sorry, but I dont' think this job is for you" when they first notice (or become aware of) a problem. There is no excuse for a business owner/supervisor to allow such practices to continue.



I worked at a couple of shops where the "newbs" were allowed to work on client dogs.... now when I was training I started on client dogs, but they only had to pay for the bath. 
I butchered a couple of haircuts, but I learned and did better next time. 

If a dog goes home happy, sometimes the owner will forgive a bad haircut. 

I had a client when I first started. She had a chow....something mix, very nice dog. 
She asked for a bath and for me to shave her belly. Now when I "rub a dog's belly" I usually rub their whole underside. Also the lady said to shave the belly because it would allow her to be cooler when she sprawled on the tile floor, so I shaved the ENTIRE underside of this dog, armpits to groin. :doh:
I Thought it was what she wanted :sheep: 

well the lady was FURIOUS!!! and she took the dog to another groomer the next time. 

a couple months later I get a call from the lady saying that the dog was in awful condition afterr it got back from the other groomer...lethargic,drooling,throwing up, her vet thought that maybe the groomer had sedated her somehow. 

Long story short, the lady apologised for chewing me out(I deserved to be repremanded, but she was pretty mean) and said that Jessie always came back so happy when she brought her to me, and she would be giving me another chance. 



In some instances I do not think a groomer should be given another chance. 
I worked with a girl who had started as a kennel tech/bather, and she had already had one large incident on her record. While caring for the boarding dogs one weekend, she walked a large breed dog and a mini poodle together(they were not from the same owners, had never met before then) The large dog mauled the poodle, who then required extensive surgery. She told the police that the large dog had chewed out of its kennel, and she didnt know it was loose in the building. 


This same girl was then (for some reason) promoted and trained to groom. 

These are just the accidents that occured while I was working there, and were not covered up. 


3 dogs hanging themselves by jumping off table

1 yorkie's tongue split (like a snake) while scissoring face

1 schnauzer pad cut and bled profusely with scissors

multiple dogs "quicked" 
Thats all I can think of off hand


She would lie to clients, call them for pickup from her cell phone, sometimes the client had another dog that was not ready, because it was groomed by another groomer

She personally "threw me under the bus" on at least 4 occasions saying that owners complained about my grooms when in fact I had not even groomed the dog in question 



If it were my shop she would have been fired. 

but the thing is, people like that are the minority, there are some REALLY talented groomers out there that know a thing or two about dogs, dog behavior, and proper handling techniques.


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Poodles are a harder breed to groom than most, therefore most groomers dont like doing them or dont know how....and that equals bad experiences and bad haircuts!
Its not groomer bashing really, there are good ones and there are bad ones. Just like what Harley Chik said, it you went to a prof groomers forum and told them you groom yourself you would be laughed at probably.


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Reesmom said:


> A lot of groomers I have known have simply burned out, because it is such hard work. I know a groomer here who does 20 - 40 dogs a day. I've seen her appt. book. I'm sorry. There's no way. You can't do 40 dogs a day and do a good job and not burn out. That is one of my biggest fears, because every groomer I've worked with complains of this. That's why I run my shop the way I do. I don't care how good you are or how much you love it, if you work yourself half to death your going to get sick of any job. In 30 years I want to still feel lucky to get to do what I do.


40 A DAY!?!?!?! WOW!!!! I knew a speedy groomer but the most she ever did was around 20 a day! How do you even manage 40 different haircuts a day! Crazy!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Okay let's do the math really. If you groomed 40 dogs a day, let's say you aren't washing and drying them, you'd be able to spend (take out and hour for lunch) 12 minutes on each dog. Yeah I'm positive there are some awesome groomers in this world but I highly doubt any are good enough to get by doing a 12 minute groom job on a dog.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Maybe a crappy shave down w/ heavy duty clippers? 

If this post is going to become about hypothetical situations, I'd rather see a dog get a bad shave down from an hack groomer w/ Walmart clippers, than live matted to the skin. Even if the dog gets a small injury it's better than not being able to walk comfortably. I don't think a good groomer is going to loose clients to anyone offering cheap shavedowns on Craigslist. 

Again, members *here* don't throw hissy fits over tiny things and their dogs generally aren't matted messes. I believe this thread was started b/c the OP felt *this forum* bashed groomers.


> I read thru all of these topic's and can't believe the amount of groomer bashing that goes on.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm sure that 40/day would NOT be all clips. Probably only about 1/4 of those would be haircuts and the rest would be baths and/or tidy's and more than likely, this groomer had bathers/assistants to help. All that aside, I wouldn't want to push myself like that if I had to have my hands on 40 dogs a day even WITH help. Now, if there were more than one groomer in the salon ....


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I doubt even Petsmart takes 40 dogs a day. I don't care how many groomers you've got, you are an accident and lawsuit looking to happen if you're housing in and out 40 dogs per day. You aren't going to work efficiently and you aren't going to pay attention as well as if you'd lower your numbers.

Speaking of Petsmart...I saw a groomer roughing up a bichon yesterday. My 13 year old son came and told me so I went up to the window to watch what she was doing. I didn't see her hit the dog but she was way over the limit with patience. Even her co-worker was saying for her to calm down and take a deep breath. Yeah I could read lips through the glass. He looked to be in good condition and he wasn't snapping at her he just wouldn't hold still for ear hair pulling. I am thinking this is a common deal with her by the co-worker's reaction. Should I complain on her to Petsmart or just let it go?


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

Reesmom said:


> A lot of groomers I have known have simply burned out, because it is such hard work. I know a groomer here who does 20 - 40 dogs a day. I've seen her appt. book. I'm sorry. There's no way. You can't do 40 dogs a day and do a good job and not burn out. That is one of my biggest fears, because every groomer I've worked with complains of this. That's why I run my shop the way I do. I don't care how good you are or how much you love it, if you work yourself half to death your going to get sick of any job. In 30 years I want to still feel lucky to get to do what I do.


Ok. I am not a liar. Let me clarify. She has another groomer that she pays $10/hr to groom and is basically a glorified bather. They don't bath, one of their boyfriends bathe and EVERYTHING gets cage dried. She showed me her books when I toured her shop when she wanted to hire me. No hypothetical situation. 40 dogs a day.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

WOW!!! No amount of money is worth that. A shop I worked at in Toronto was doing about 22 dogs per day the week before Christmas. I was sixteen, I bathed all and roughed out some, and there were two groomers. WE WERE EXHAUSTED!!! I did 15 one day at my own shop...five was a litter of babies for bath and FFT and I had a bather, and thought I would DIE! That is just ridiculous! Burn out coming for sure. After doing that for a while you'd never want to look at another dog-EVER!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I cannot imagine the way those dogs get handled in order to pump out that many grooms in a day. Two groomers and 40 dogs with one bather. Wow.


----------



## wildstyle (Oct 21, 2009)

Eeek! most dogs i've groomed in a day is probably 12...i worked over time and was definitely burnt out!! Now, 20-40 dogs a day??? That's just insane...i don't think I ever would've imagined someone doing that many dogs! I like quality over quantity w/o the burn-out...bcus it certainly is hard work. Nowadays I average around 5 or 6 dogs a day. It's not many, but I much rather prefer a comfortable number of dogs rather than a huge load of 'em that I need to rush through! x_x


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

LMAO my first day on the job at the first shop I worked at when I moved here I did 17 dogs in one day- no bather. Thank GOD that about 3/4 were baths. the grooms were all small dogs, even still I had to keep the place open for an extra hour. 


at another store I used to work at we easily got 40-50 GROOMS in a day during military payday weekends (1st and the 15th) and major holidays like easter, christmas, and...for some reason Valentines day and thanksgiving. 
There were 5-6 groomers at any given time, and one - two bathers. 

still... I dont miss days like that at all 

it was a "dirty dogs done dirt cheap" kind of place.


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

When i worked at Petsmart (i know GASP lol) as a BATHER not a GROOMER i would do upwards of 20 dogs a day! I would always take walk-ins and would do probably 30+ nail trims....they loved me because i would bust my ass to get as many done as possible....now they had probably 5 or 6 groomers on a saturday working and each of them would do 6-8 dogs (sometimes more like the manager) so what equals 30 to 50 groom dogs a day plus all the bath dogs...it is possible to do that many dogs, i just dont know how well they would be done. It was kind of an assembly line lol. I would also help the groomers dry their dogs if they were behind and i had some down time. I would literally work for 8.5 hours STRAIGHT, no lunch and no breaks!

Now at another shop i was at the head groomer had help (me lol) for bathing and groomed (very well i might add) about 20 a day! Some were trim up but most of them were full on grooms and a lot of scissoring. She was about 40 years old and had been grooming like this for years (10+ i would assume). She just had the skills and could pump em out... sometimes she would miss a nail or forget to pluck ears however.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

But I think she said that shop had 2 groomers which means 20 dogs each per day. I guess it could be done if half of those were just baths and nail clips right? I mean obviously it gets done if someone saw their books but geez to what end?


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

Even if a client is so unhappy with me that they never want to come back, I would still appreciate a call explaining why. I realize this is very hard for clients to do, because it involves confrotation, and frankly, no one wants to be rude. But at least that way I can look at myself an try to correct the situation.
I can look at all my other grooming and say, yep, that's looking pretty shabby, I need to step up in that area. Or maybe i'm just taking too many dogs and I need o slow down to ge my quality back up.
Sometimes people really need a wake up all to realize they've screwed up, even if it's a big mistake.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

i dont know how groomers do so many dog a day i work on my own most days.. i groomed 7 dogs today a old english, toy poodle, tib terrier, westie, goldern retriver and boxer and a maltese and im so tired now. 

i work in another salon now and again to help out, we mrmally do 20 dogs between 5 of us, 2 trimming 2 bathing and one person doing a bit of both and we do every breed,


----------



## redvelvet (Jan 30, 2010)

Please don't take it personal from anyone... there are a few that seem to lump all people and dogs the same. I wont take any dog to either groomer in town. I do, once in a great while, cut (very small) my friend with a 30 and give a ton of kiss's to her.
But I have seen what I call the best groomer in Los Angles Ca. ... But I would have killed him if he did my senior poo with pink ears.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I have gotten faster AND better at grooming over the last couple of years, and *alone* (NO bather/dryer/receptionist. I am in the building totally alone) I easily do about 10 dogs a day on a normal day. 
Christmas time I was working longer hours and was doing 15+ a day and not taking any breaks (still working alone). These are all full grooms too, only a tiny handful of bath/dry onlys or only nail trims, 99% involved clipping and trimming them as well, and I don't clip a dog I haven't bathed.

Needless to say, I have just had a full week off and we went away camping for 5 nights, this was my late Christmas break and I'm feeling sooooooooooo much better now!!! Yes it certainly burns you out, I love grooming, but Christmas did burn me out this year...


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> I have gotten faster AND better at grooming over the last couple of years, and *alone* (NO bather/dryer/receptionist. I am in the building totally alone) I easily do about 10 dogs a day on a normal day.
> Christmas time I was working longer hours and was doing 15+ a day and not taking any breaks (still working alone). These are all full grooms too, only a tiny handful of bath/dry onlys or only nail trims, 99% involved clipping and trimming them as well, and I don't clip a dog I haven't bathed.
> 
> Needless to say, I have just had a full week off and we went away camping for 5 nights, this was my late Christmas break and I'm feeling sooooooooooo much better now!!! Yes it certainly burns you out, I love grooming, but Christmas did burn me out this year...


How was the anniversary? Did Paris and Ricki go camping??? Photos?


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I'll post pics in their own when I get them sorted (SO MANY!) and no, Riki & Paris went to stay with my mum.


----------

